# CF Land



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

I checked out some local CF land after finding it on the DNR website. Its totally posted with brand new brilliant orange No Trespassing signs on every other tree. I didn't "miss" it, this is definitely the property.

I thought they were not allowed to post CF lands???


----------



## cliffd (Jun 25, 2006)

Blueump said:


> I checked out some local CF land after finding it on the DNR website. Its totally posted with brand new brilliant orange No Trespassing signs on every other tree. I didn't "miss" it, this is definitely the property.
> 
> I thought they were not allowed to post CF lands???


Maybe it is not CF land anymore... Is the DNR site accurate? Was it last year's listing?

Just a thought.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

cliffd said:


> Maybe it is not CF land anymore... Is the DNR site accurate? Was it last year's listing?
> 
> Just a thought.


CF land as of September 2007 - this is as recent as it gets. April is the deadline for application, so its gotta still be CF.


----------



## Crappie John (Jan 12, 2004)

I met a guy who posted around his hunting area ON CFA and public lands, he was complaining about new people taking his hunting area after he has hunted it for years. its a hobby, it shouldn't be taken that serious


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

The answer is more complicated than I thought. It seems that CF land generally cannot be posted with the intention of preventing public hunting and fishing, with a few exceptions:

1) In a specific area where mineral exploration is taking place
2) During active and permitted commercial logging periods

Land can also be posted to prevent activities other than hunting or fishing.

I doubt any of these apply in your situation. It is possible this land could have been withdrawn from CF status since last month, but I would notify the DNR because this is probably illegal posting.

http://www.state.mi.us/orr/emi/admincode.asp?AdminCode=Single&Admin_Num=29902601&Dpt=NR&RngHigh=



Crappie John said:


> I met a guy who posted around his hunting area ON CFA and public lands, he was complaining about new people taking his hunting area after he has hunted it for years. its a hobby, it shouldn't be taken that serious


I would personally take it very seriously! It is always illegal to post _someone else's_ land without the owner's/lessee's/agent's permission, and this includes CF and public land. We pay taxes to keep this land open to the public and should not have to deal with someone else trying to hoard it for themselves.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

UPJerry said:


> Land can also be posted to prevent activities other than hunting or fishing.
> 
> I doubt any of these apply in your situation. It is possible this land could have been withdrawn from CF status since last month, but I would notify the DNR because this is probably illegal posting.
> 
> http://www.state.mi.us/orr/emi/admincode.asp?AdminCode=Single&Admin_Num=29902601&Dpt=NR&RngHigh=


I manage CFA lands in the UP and agree with the above.

The DNR has created a new program recently (Qualified Forest Property) that does allow posting and some CFA lands may be moving into this new program.

Contact the local DNR. Find out the current tax status of the parcel. If it is still in CFA, let the DNR know about the posting. No one should be getting the CFA tax break for posted property.

-na


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Go to the equalization Department in the county the land is in. They are the ones that KNOW the status of the land.

I wanted to hunt a piece of property that was in the DNR list of CFR lands but was posted. I found out at the equalization department that the township supervisor had pull some crap with the owner and had gotten it out with out paying the penalties he should have. The DNR had not caught up and taken off the listing for a couple of years. Saved me a trespass ticket by checking it out.

There is a 40 directly north of that one on the next road that has Posted signs on it. If you read the fine print on the signs it is posted with a reward for info on any one damaging the property. Sneaky way to make the uninformed think you can not hunt the property.


----------



## Maxidog (Oct 17, 2005)

How are CF lands marked? Are the posted CF land?


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Maxidog said:


> How are CF lands marked? Are the posted CF land?


Just like state land...they are not marked. Owned by an individual, but access is open to the public for hunting and fishing, similar to state land.

PM sent


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The fact they are in Commercial Forest is usually noted with the owners in plat books. 

Like I said in my previous post to make certain if a piece is in CF check at the equalizatioon department of thecounty the land is in.


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm waiting on the letter to remove our CF land to put in QF land. We were told to expect it in the middle of November, but that hasn't happened yet. As soon as I get the letter it will be posted. We were somewhat late in getting our app in - just made the September deadline (for no penalty). If someone put their app in between April and then, they may have gotten the approval already to consider it QF land, and therefore possibly closed to public hunting. As far as I know, April/May was the earliest to apply this year. Sept 20th was the deadline. 

This link lists the DNR foresters by unit/county. Call the correct one for that county, they should be able to tell you if it's been removed from CF very recently.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/IC4113A-ServiceForesters_182746_7.pdf

I did have a problem with people yanking my posted signs for the PRIVATE sections of our property, as listed in the legal descriptions (of 400 acres, a 20 acre and a 15 acre parcel are private and not CF - those are posted). It's a somewhat confusing program for people, I've found.


----------



## GottaHunt (Apr 16, 2003)

multibeard said:


> The fact they are in Commercial Forest is usually noted with the owners in plat books.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post to make certain if a piece is in CF check at the equalizatioon department of thecounty the land is in.



If in fact the owner has his property listed with the County Equalization Office as CFR, ask for a copy of that page of the Assessment roll, and ask them to date and sign it. Might cost you a dollar. 
If the property is posted, you can still hunt it - as long as your are sure you are in the correct area. 

If approached by a LEO, explain what you found out at the Equalization office. If they ticket you go to court and fight it. With your documentation from the Equalization office, you will win.
If you are confronted by the property owner, send a certified letter to the Township Supervisor AND Township Assessor (not always the same person) advising them of what happened. The Supervisor may not act on it, but the Assessor is bound by law to investigate. I've seen these cases go to the Tax Tribunal in Lansing - There are large fines/penalties for not allowing hunting on CFR lands in most instances.

Remember - the property owners of the State of Michigan are paying higher taxes to keep this property open to hunting.

Blueump - feel free to PM me with the information on which County and Township the property is located in and I can get you the contact info.
GH


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

Simply call the DNR office responsible for the area. I had the same problem last year, and they drove out there, confirmed and spoke to the owner. Signs were down within a week.


----------

